# [Résolu] Emerge échec pour émerger wine

## Fulgurance

Bonjour, voilà hier soir, j'ai voulu installer wine, mais je fais face à un problème de dépendance circulaire que je n'arrive pas à résoudre. En fait, la console me propose d'écrire dans le fichier package.use, mais si je le fais par exemple automatiquement via etc-update, cette dépendance circulaire persiste. J'ai donc viré ces dépendances de mon fichier pour pouvoir à nouveau émerger quelque chose, sinon ce problème resurgissait à chaque fois ...

Je vous donne un lien vers le log uploadé, sinon c'est un peu long: http://textup.fr/195864rk

Pour l'erreur principale, c'est celle-ci (extrait du log précédent):

 *Quote:*   

> * Error: circular dependencies:
> 
> (sys-libs/gpm-1.20.7-r2:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) depends on
> 
>  (sys-libs/ncurses-6.0-r1:0/6::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) (buildtime_slot_op)
> ...

 Last edited by Fulgurance on Tue Apr 04, 2017 2:44 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## xaviermiller

Salut,

Casse temporairement la dépendance circulaire : 

```
USE="-gpm" emerge -1av gpm
```

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Tu as essayé à désactiver gpm sur le paquet ncurses (echo "=sys-libs/ncurses-6.0-r1 -gpm" >> /etc/portage/package.use)?

etc-update no propose pas cette option.

EDIT: excuse moi, xaviermiller est plus rapide   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Fulgurance

Je viens de le faire, du coup ça me retourne ça après plusieurs etc-update dans le fichier /etc/portage/package.use, je n'ai déjà plus de problème de dépendances circulaires, c'est déjà ça !

```
fulgurance@MSI-GS73VR-6RF ~ $ sudo emerge --ask app-emulation/wine

Mot de passe : 

 * IMPORTANT: 15 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'.

 * Use eselect news read to view new items.

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R    ] sys-libs/ncurses-6.0-r1  ABI_X86="32*" 

[ebuild   R    ] virtual/libintl-0-r2  ABI_X86="32*" 

[ebuild   R    ] app-arch/bzip2-1.0.6-r7  ABI_X86="32*" 

[ebuild   R    ] virtual/libiconv-0-r2  ABI_X86="32*" 

[ebuild   R    ] dev-libs/lzo-2.09  ABI_X86="32*" 

[ebuild   R    ] media-libs/libpng-1.6.27  ABI_X86="32*" 

[ebuild   R    ] dev-libs/expat-2.2.0-r1  ABI_X86="32*" 

[ebuild   R    ] dev-libs/gmp-6.1.0  ABI_X86="32*" 

[ebuild   R    ] dev-libs/libffi-3.2.1  ABI_X86="32*" 

[ebuild   R    ] media-libs/libogg-1.3.2  ABI_X86="32*" 

[ebuild   R    ] media-libs/libdvdcss-1.3.0  ABI_X86="32*" 

[ebuild   R    ] virtual/libffi-3.0.13-r1  ABI_X86="32*" 

[ebuild   R    ] media-libs/libjpeg-turbo-1.5.0  ABI_X86="32*" 

[ebuild   R    ] media-libs/x264-0.0.20160712  ABI_X86="32*" 

[ebuild   R    ] virtual/jpeg-0-r2  ABI_X86="32*" 

[ebuild   R    ] dev-libs/openssl-1.0.2k  ABI_X86="32*" 

[ebuild  N     ] dev-perl/XML-NamespaceSupport-1.110.0-r1 

[ebuild  N     ] dev-perl/XML-SAX-Base-1.80.0-r1 

[ebuild  N     ] dev-lang/nasm-2.12.01  USE="-doc" 

[ebuild   R    ] dev-lang/orc-0.4.26-r1  ABI_X86="32*" 

[ebuild   R    ] media-libs/tiff-4.0.7  ABI_X86="32*" 

[ebuild   R    ] dev-libs/nettle-3.3-r1  ABI_X86="32*" 

[ebuild   R    ] media-libs/alsa-lib-1.1.2  ABI_X86="32*" 

[ebuild   R    ] media-libs/libdvdread-5.0.3  ABI_X86="32*" 

[ebuild   R    ] media-libs/a52dec-0.7.4-r7  ABI_X86="32*" 

[ebuild   R    ] media-libs/libdca-0.0.5-r3  ABI_X86="32*" 

[ebuild   R    ] media-libs/libmad-0.15.1b-r8  ABI_X86="32*" 

[ebuild   R    ] media-libs/faad2-2.7-r3  ABI_X86="32*" 

[ebuild   R    ] media-libs/lcms-2.8-r1  ABI_X86="32*" 

[ebuild  N     ] app-eselect/eselect-mpg123-0.1 

[ebuild   R    ] media-sound/cdparanoia-3.10.2-r6  ABI_X86="32*" 

[ebuild   R    ] media-gfx/graphite2-1.3.8  ABI_X86="32*" 

[ebuild   R    ] dev-libs/libtasn1-4.10-r1  ABI_X86="32*" 

[ebuild   R    ] dev-libs/libxml2-2.9.4-r1  ABI_X86="32*" 

[ebuild   R    ] sys-devel/gettext-0.19.8.1  ABI_X86="32*" 

[ebuild  N     ] dev-perl/XML-SAX-0.990.0-r1 

[ebuild   R    ] sys-apps/attr-2.4.47-r2  ABI_X86="32*" 

[ebuild   R    ] dev-libs/libgpg-error-1.27-r1  ABI_X86="32*" 

[ebuild   R    ] sys-libs/binutils-libs-2.27  ABI_X86="32*" 

[ebuild  N     ] dev-perl/XML-LibXML-2.12.800-r1  USE="-examples -minimal {-test}" 

[ebuild   R    ] dev-libs/libgcrypt-1.7.6  ABI_X86="32*" 

[ebuild   R    ] sys-libs/libcap-2.24-r2  ABI_X86="32*" 

[ebuild  N     ] dev-perl/XML-Simple-2.200.0-r1 

[ebuild   R    ] dev-libs/libxslt-1.1.29-r1  ABI_X86="32*" 

[ebuild   R    ] sys-apps/dbus-1.10.12  ABI_X86="32*" 

[ebuild   R    ] media-libs/freetype-2.7.1-r2  ABI_X86="32*" 

[ebuild   R    ] media-libs/fontconfig-2.11.1-r2  ABI_X86="32*" 

[ebuild   R    ] x11-libs/libICE-1.0.9-r1  ABI_X86="32*" 

[ebuild   R    ] dev-libs/libpcre-8.40-r1  ABI_X86="32*" 

[ebuild   R    ] dev-libs/glib-2.48.2  ABI_X86="32*" 

[ebuild   R    ] dev-util/pkgconfig-0.28-r2  ABI_X86="32*" 

[ebuild   R    ] virtual/pkgconfig-0-r1  ABI_X86="32*" 

[ebuild   R    ] x11-libs/gdk-pixbuf-2.34.0  ABI_X86="32*" 

[ebuild   R    ] net-nds/openldap-2.4.44  ABI_X86="32*" 

[ebuild   R    ] dev-libs/wayland-1.12.0  ABI_X86="32*" 

[ebuild   R    ] net-libs/gnutls-3.3.26  ABI_X86="32*" 

[ebuild   R    ] dev-libs/icu-58.1-r1  ABI_X86="32*" 

[ebuild   R    ] dev-libs/atk-2.20.0  ABI_X86="32*" 

[ebuild   R    ] x11-proto/renderproto-0.11.1-r1  ABI_X86="32*" 

[ebuild   R    ] x11-proto/xf86vidmodeproto-2.3.1-r1  ABI_X86="32*" 

[ebuild   R    ] x11-proto/xineramaproto-1.2.1-r1  ABI_X86="32*" 

[ebuild   R    ] x11-proto/videoproto-2.3.3  ABI_X86="32*" 

[ebuild   R    ] x11-libs/pixman-0.34.0  ABI_X86="32*" 

[ebuild   R    ] x11-proto/damageproto-1.2.1-r1  ABI_X86="32*" 

[ebuild   R    ] x11-libs/libxshmfence-1.2  ABI_X86="32*" 

[ebuild   R    ] x11-libs/libpciaccess-0.13.4  ABI_X86="32*" 

[ebuild   R    ] x11-proto/fixesproto-5.0-r1  ABI_X86="32*" 

[ebuild   R    ] x11-proto/randrproto-1.5.0  ABI_X86="32*" 

[ebuild   R    ] x11-proto/compositeproto-0.4.2-r1  ABI_X86="32*" 

[ebuild   R    ] dev-libs/libcroco-0.6.11  ABI_X86="32*" 

[ebuild   R    ] x11-proto/recordproto-1.14.2-r1  ABI_X86="32*" 

[ebuild   R    ] sys-devel/llvm-3.7.1-r3  ABI_X86="32*" 

[ebuild   R    ] media-libs/gstreamer-1.10.3  ABI_X86="32*" 

[ebuild   R    ] media-libs/libvorbis-1.3.5  ABI_X86="32*" 

[ebuild   R    ] media-libs/flac-1.3.2-r1  ABI_X86="32*" 

[ebuild   R    ] media-libs/libdvdnav-5.0.3  ABI_X86="32*" 

[ebuild  N     ] media-sound/mpg123-1.23.8  USE="alsa ipv6 sdl (-altivec) (-coreaudio) -int-quality -jack -nas -oss -portaudio -pulseaudio" ABI_X86="32 (64) (-x32)" CPU_FLAGS_X86="sse (-3dnow) (-3dnowext) (-mmx)" 

[ebuild   R    ] x11-proto/dri3proto-1.0  ABI_X86="32*" 

[ebuild   R    ] x11-proto/presentproto-1.1  ABI_X86="32*" 

[ebuild   R    ] x11-proto/glproto-1.4.17-r1  ABI_X86="32*" 

[ebuild   R    ] x11-proto/xf86driproto-2.1.1-r1  ABI_X86="32*" 

[ebuild   R    ] x11-proto/dri2proto-2.8-r1  ABI_X86="32*" 

[ebuild   R    ] x11-libs/libXrender-0.9.10  ABI_X86="32*" 

[ebuild   R    ] x11-libs/libXfixes-5.0.3  ABI_X86="32*" 

[ebuild   R    ] net-print/cups-2.1.4  ABI_X86="32*" 

[ebuild   R    ] x11-libs/libXinerama-1.1.3  ABI_X86="32*" 

[ebuild   R    ] x11-libs/libXv-1.0.11  ABI_X86="32*" 

[ebuild   R    ] x11-libs/libXxf86vm-1.1.4  ABI_X86="32*" 

[ebuild   R    ] x11-libs/libdrm-2.4.75  ABI_X86="32*" 

[ebuild   R    ] x11-libs/libXi-1.7.9  ABI_X86="32*" 

[ebuild   R    ] x11-libs/libXcursor-1.1.14  ABI_X86="32*" 

[ebuild   R    ] x11-libs/libXrandr-1.5.1  ABI_X86="32*" 

[ebuild   R    ] x11-libs/libXcomposite-0.4.4-r1  ABI_X86="32*" 

[ebuild   R    ] x11-libs/libXdamage-1.1.4-r1  ABI_X86="32*" 

[ebuild   R    ] x11-libs/libXft-2.3.2  ABI_X86="32*" 

[ebuild   R    ] media-libs/mesa-13.0.5  ABI_X86="32*" 

[ebuild   R    ] x11-libs/libXtst-1.2.3  ABI_X86="32*" 

[ebuild   R    ] virtual/opengl-7.0-r1  ABI_X86="32*" 

[ebuild   R    ] x11-libs/cairo-1.14.8  ABI_X86="32*" 

[ebuild   R    ] media-libs/libepoxy-1.4.1  ABI_X86="32*" 

[ebuild   R    ] media-libs/harfbuzz-1.3.1  ABI_X86="32*" 

[ebuild   R    ] media-libs/glu-9.0.0-r1  ABI_X86="32*" 

[ebuild   R    ] x11-libs/pango-1.40.3  ABI_X86="32*" 

[ebuild   R    ] virtual/glu-9.0-r1  ABI_X86="32*" 

[ebuild   R    ] gnome-base/librsvg-2.40.16  ABI_X86="32*" 

[ebuild   R    ] media-libs/gst-plugins-base-1.10.3  ABI_X86="32*" 

[ebuild   R    ] media-libs/gst-plugins-ugly-1.10.3  ABI_X86="32*" 

[ebuild   R    ] media-libs/gst-plugins-good-1.10.3  ABI_X86="32*" 

[ebuild   R    ] media-plugins/gst-plugins-cdparanoia-1.10.3  ABI_X86="32*" 

[ebuild   R    ] media-plugins/gst-plugins-dvdread-1.10.3  ABI_X86="32*" 

[ebuild   R    ] media-plugins/gst-plugins-flac-1.10.3  ABI_X86="32*" 

[ebuild   R    ] media-plugins/gst-plugins-a52dec-1.10.3  ABI_X86="32*" 

[ebuild   R    ] media-plugins/gst-plugins-x264-1.10.3  ABI_X86="32*" 

[ebuild   R    ] media-plugins/gst-plugins-mad-1.10.3  ABI_X86="32*" 

[ebuild   R    ] sys-fs/eudev-3.1.5  ABI_X86="32*" 

[ebuild  N     ] sys-fs/udev-225-r1  USE="acl kmod (-selinux) -static-libs" ABI_X86="32 (64) (-x32)" 

[ebuild   R    ] virtual/libudev-215-r1  ABI_X86="32*" 

[ebuild   R    ] sys-apps/util-linux-2.28.2  ABI_X86="32*" 

[ebuild   R    ] x11-libs/libSM-1.2.2-r1  ABI_X86="32*" 

[ebuild   R    ] app-accessibility/at-spi2-core-2.20.2  ABI_X86="32*" 

[ebuild   R    ] media-libs/libmpeg2-0.5.1-r2  ABI_X86="32*" 

[ebuild   R    ] app-accessibility/at-spi2-atk-2.20.1  ABI_X86="32*" 

[ebuild   R    ] media-plugins/gst-plugins-mpeg2dec-1.10.3  ABI_X86="32*" 

[ebuild   R    ] x11-libs/gtk+-3.20.9  ABI_X86="32*" 

[ebuild   R    ] media-libs/gst-plugins-bad-1.10.3  ABI_X86="32*" 

[ebuild   R    ] media-plugins/gst-plugins-faad-1.10.3  ABI_X86="32*" 

[ebuild   R    ] media-plugins/gst-plugins-resindvd-1.10.3  ABI_X86="32*" 

[ebuild   R    ] media-plugins/gst-plugins-dts-1.10.3  ABI_X86="32*" 

[ebuild   R    ] media-plugins/gst-plugins-meta-1.10.3  ABI_X86="32*" 

[ebuild  N     ] app-emulation/wine-2.0  USE="X alsa cups fontconfig gecko gstreamer jpeg lcms ldap mono mp3 ncurses nls opengl perl png realtime run-exes ssl threads truetype udev udisks xcomposite xinerama xml -capi -custom-cflags -dos -gphoto2 -gsm -netapi -odbc -openal -opencl -osmesa -oss -pcap -prelink -pulseaudio -samba -scanner (-selinux) {-test} -v4l" ABI_X86="32 64 (-x32)" LINGUAS="fr -ar -bg -ca -cs -da -de -el -en -en_US -eo -es -fa -fi -he -hi -hr -hu -it -ja -ko -lt -ml -nb_NO -nl -or -pa -pl -pt_BR -pt_PT -rm -ro -ru -sk -sl -sr_RS@cyrillic -sr_RS@latin -sv -te -th -tr -uk -wa -zh_CN -zh_TW" 

[blocks B      ] sys-fs/udev ("sys-fs/udev" is blocking sys-fs/eudev-3.1.5)

 * Error: The above package list contains packages which cannot be

 * installed at the same time on the same system.

  (sys-fs/udev-225-r1:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    >=sys-fs/udev-208-r1:0/0[abi_x86_32(-)?,abi_x86_64(-)?,abi_x86_x32(-)?,abi_mips_n32(-)?,abi_mips_n64(-)?,abi_mips_o32(-)?,abi_ppc_32(-)?,abi_ppc_64(-)?,abi_s390_32(-)?,abi_s390_64(-)?,static-libs?] (>=sys-fs/udev-208-r1:0/0[abi_x86_32(-),abi_x86_64(-)]) required by (virtual/libudev-215-r1:0/1::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

  (sys-fs/eudev-3.1.5:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    >=sys-fs/eudev-1.3:0/0[abi_x86_32(-)?,abi_x86_64(-)?,abi_x86_x32(-)?,abi_mips_n32(-)?,abi_mips_n64(-)?,abi_mips_o32(-)?,abi_ppc_32(-)?,abi_ppc_64(-)?,abi_s390_32(-)?,abi_s390_64(-)?,static-libs?] (>=sys-fs/eudev-1.3:0/0[abi_x86_32(-),abi_x86_64(-)]) required by (virtual/libudev-215-r1:0/1::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    >=sys-fs/eudev-2.1.1 required by (virtual/udev-217:0/0::gentoo, installed)

For more information about Blocked Packages, please refer to the following

section of the Gentoo Linux x86 Handbook (architecture is irrelevant):

https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Handbook:X86/Working/Portage#Blocked_packages

```

----------

## netfab

Salut,

Peux-tu donner les sorties des commandes suivantes :

```

# emerge --info

```

```

# emerge -pvuDN  world

```

```

# emerge @preserved-rebuild -av

```

----------

## Fulgurance

Problème résolu en ajoutant ABI_X86="32 64" au fichier /etc/portage/make.conf et en ajoutant >=sys-libs/ncurses-6.0-r1 -gpm au fichier /etc/portage/package.use

Si ça peut aider certains !  :Very Happy: 

----------

## sebB

 *Quote:*   

> Problème résolu en ajoutant ABI_X86="32 64" au fichier /etc/portage/make.conf

 

C'est voulu que tu passes tout ton système en multilib?

En même temps vu toutes les dépendances de wine ca semble être la solution la plus simple.

----------

## xaviermiller

De plus, mettre "-gpm" pour ncurses n'est pas une solution. Il faut casser la dépendance circulaire temporairement, puis recompiler ncurses.

----------

